# Drag Strip scene



## WLCollector (Nov 23, 2005)

Im thinking about making a Diorama of a scene around the drag strip. And to have the Drag Strip a working slot car drag strip. Has anyone done anything like this before, idea pics would be great. Ive never done this before but thought I would give it a try. Id like to use 1:64 cars. Is there a slot car this size?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WLCollector said:


> Im thinking about making a Diorama of a scene around the drag strip. And to have the Drag Strip a working slot car drag strip. Has anyone done anything like this before, idea pics would be great. Ive never done this before but thought I would give it a try. Id like to use 1:64 cars. Is there a slot car this size?


Yes the TYCOs, Life Like, AFX & JL Magna/X Tracs are closest to this scale. The Aurora Tjets/Tuff Ones(TOs) and JL TOs are closer to the 1/87th scale. rr


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

go to the slot car bulitin board thay do it all the time


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

The only other scales produced are 1/24 and 1/32. good luck!


----------



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

*drag strip dio 1/25*

My 1/25 scale drag stip 1st in 3 out of 3 shows


----------

